

The Seven Habits of Highly Effective Mediocre People - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/08/the-seven-habits-of-highly-effective-mediocre-people/

======
tokenadult
Previous submission, which reached the front page with quite a few comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4403906>

